# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Sacramento Kings



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 28th, 2004 - 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves(7-5) @Sacramento Kings(8-4)* 



Last game: Minnesota - Win, 115-90
Last game: Sacramento - Win, 109-106


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Sacramento is a very good team at home, and I think they will remain unbeaten at Arco Arena after tonight. It will take a special performance from the Wolves to pull this one out, and while they are fully capable of doing it, they have been up-and-down on the road this season. Bibby and Jackson will give Cassell big problems, so Hudson will probably chip in with a little more minutes. Brad Miller will be a problem for the T-Wolves as well, unless Flip decides to use KG on him. I expect Webber to have problems scoring, and if Minnesota can prevent a big night from Peja, Minny can win this game. Should be an exciting game.



Prediction: Sacramento 98, Minnesota 95


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This has potential to be a very very good game. However I see the Kings taking this one if Wally and/or Hassell can't contain Peja. Sammy will also need to pick up his game, or Bibby will run rampant.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would expect trenton to get the start because he seems to always find a way to shut peja down. 

Well i think this is going to be a win. Lat year our turning point against???? The sac kings with that monsterous performance by the big threee. This is the going to be the wolves turning point. Anyway, we are known to kill the kings, like in the playoffs. 

wolves 99 kings 98

close one


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

what happend 2 sam why did he pick up T?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he tripped brad miller when sam was on the ground. 


Griff playing like a maniac right now. 

106 104 wolves with 3 24 and wolves take a t after an and 1 from b jack

wow this is a thriller and i havent even started my homework yet!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

2 missed layups and 2 amde fgs on the other end its going to be tough to come back with less then 2min left


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

arggggh sam with the dagger


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yup sammy has put a dagger in the heart of the king fans. wolves went on a 7-0 run and sammy just drained a 3. 113 to 104 with like 1 16 left ( they fixed it!)

a lot of husle plays for the wolves!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

haha the kings cant make a shot right now and the wolves are making everything!!!

this one is in the bag wolves get the win....soon enough


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

well good game guys, beating us at arco is easier said then done


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, big game from Minnesota. Again, another huge statement game. The team depth is finally starting to show. 



How about Eddie Griffin? What a freakin nice signing that was by McHale.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

miller tossed with seconds left. wow it if a new seaason high for points right now. 

wolves had the lead for the majority maybe all of the game. wolves score 121 points:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

eddie was amazing today 2 blks back to back on songalia and huge threes down the strech like i said in the sac board he did a great job on both ends of the floor


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cassell had a big game as well, 10/11 free throw attempts. 



Minnesota destroyed the Kings on the boards, shot extremely well at the free throw line, and shot 9/15 from the 3-point line. 




Minnesota Leaders:


Points:


Garnett - 28
Cassell - 25
Eddie Griffin - 20


Rebounds:


Garnett - 16
Griffin - 9
5 tied at 4


Assists:


Hudson - 6
Cassell - 6
Garnett - 3





Minnesota out-gunned Sacramento on their own court.....very impressive.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

today I would love to tell you who the leaders were in terms of stats but those ment nothing today. I wouldnt mind just copy pasting the whole wolves box score. that was the type of night it was. All out team effort. AMAZING BALL MOVEMENT. If we capitalized on all the kings turnovers, i would have to say we wouldnt scored 150 points.... Although spree only had 10, he cam up huge in the first half. And sammy diving on the ground for a record number times.

AAHHH i did the same thing koko. But i will edit my post and show koko some respect.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> today I would love to tell you who the leaders were in terms of stats but those ment nothing today. I wouldnt mind just copy pasting the whole wolves box score. that was the type of night it was. All out team effort. AMAZING BALL MOVEMENT. If we capitalized on all the kings turnovers, i would have to say we wouldnt scored 150 points.... Although spree only had 10, he cam up huge in the first half. And sammy diving on the ground for a record number times.
> 
> AAHHH i did the same thing koko. But i will edit my post and show koko some respect.




Hell, do it anyway. It won't hurt my feelings. This is easily the biggest win of the season for Minnesota, and quite possibly a season-changing win, soIt calls for special recognition, right?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Great win for the Wolves.

This was a statement game. After destroying the Grizzlies the other night and winning a game at Arco against the Sacramento Kings who have previously won 7 straight games, the Wolves have put themselves back on the radar.

I can see this as the turning point for the Wolves. After starting off slow this season, as with last, the players look like they are getting a good feel of what their roles are. 

Eddie Griffin is an absolute monster. Sam and Spree did what they did. Hassell with some nice defensive plays down the stretch. And Bobby Jackson...what a game he had in the fourth, not only his offense, but defensively he put a scare in me for a bit. Troy didn't play well...again, his defense is absolutely atrocious and a poor decision maker on the court, hopefully he'll make up for it by hitting his shots this season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> How about Eddie Griffin? What a freakin nice signing that was by McHale.


He was absolutely ridiculous tonight. Tons of teams are regreting not signing him :yes: Good for the T-Wolves...


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> he tripped brad miller when sam was on the ground.


Not exactly, he tried to trip Miller after Miller ran past him. What's with Miller not getting a technical for pushing Spree? I thought that was an easy T, no question about it. Not a big deal though, another great Wolves-Kings game, big win.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Not exactly, he tried to trip Miller after Miller ran past him. What's with Miller not getting a technical for pushing Spree? I thought that was an easy T, no question about it. Not a big deal though, another great Wolves-Kings game, big win.


Yeah, I don't know why Miller wasn't thrown out earlier. 

From what I saw he should have had at least 4 techs:

- Complaining to the refs, which he did get T'd up for.
- Hanging on the rim and kicking KG.
- Pushing Spree.
- The last tech which eventually threw him out.

Well, he got thrown out regardless...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good game. The Wolves are back baby, and Griffin... wow. I wouldn't be suprised if Griffin made it too starting 5 over Kandi soon.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

flip doesnt want to make griff feel like we need him to produce every night, but when maddog is starting, o well let griff start. too bad we probably wont have him next season. We always get a player that is good then we end up not having the money and letting um go ( rasho, chauncey). o well nice performance. Best all season.....


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

marbury lol and didnt they draft ray allen?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well yeah but i am saying through free agency. If we had ray or marbury we would be champs!


----------

